# N Scale Peco code 55 turnouts: track centers?



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Based on the printed templates for Peco N scale code 55 turnouts, it appears their track centers (when building x overs) are less than the recommended NMRA 1.25"

Anyone confirm or deny this and if so, why?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Peco (either C55 or C80) trackage is based on european prototype (most likely british) where they run shorter locos and cars,so that the parallel tracks are tucked closer together.Peco is 1 1/16 in. apart (based on their double crossovers) so you'll have to widen the curves if you want to run big steamers and/or 85 ft. passenger cars so that they don't strike in curves.On straight sections,it's not important and it helps save some space.You may find this a nice feature when designing your yard.


----------

